# Starting at Wal-Mart (Zombie Hunter)



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

Classification: Newbie Zombie Hunter.. Should I buy into the hype?

1) Arm brace (seems like no one here needs or desires one, so it must be like training wheels)

2) Aiming Rod/stabilizer (Seems like a gimmick)

3) Red Rubber Tubing (everyone here seems to think they are almost okay, but flat beats round any day of the week)

My questions are:

Will this be a bad investment?

Will it initiate bad habits that will be hard to break later and affect future accuracy?

Will one go blind trying to figure out how to aim this primitive spear inserted directly in line with the intended target?

Does this Zombie Killer rely on the dominant eye to aim, or is it designed to use both eyes and thereby let you learn the art of lining up a target?

Guess I could throw a $20.00 bill at it and find out through trial and error, but I saw this newbie section and figured why not save $20.00 and invest towards something mightier.

As a beginner I am assuming that the professional levels are to be used by those at the professional level.

Would like to sport a slingshot in the back pocket of my blue jeans on the 4th of July (Hope it does not break the concealed carry laws of the land). (I live in Florida)

Open to suggestions (Looked at one Slingshot that I like, but I do not believe it is for sale: Bill Hays made one called the QuickHunter.

Looked like a fun, adaptable and easy to use slingshot.)


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would spend the $20 on almost any other slingshot-related item.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Scout Gen. 1 Is On Sale At Simple Shot For Only $20. It's A Great Shooter With Multiple Holding And Shooting Styles.


----------



## Dr Dave (Mar 16, 2014)

I would recommend the Peerless Polymer from Simple Shot. Its easy to band, supports several hold styles, and is relatively inexpensive. I currently have two and plan on a third. 
I'm also in Florida. If you have a concealed weapon permit you should be okay. You can also buy a hunting license and say you're hunting squirrels, they're always in season.


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

I started back shooting on Father's Day with the Barnett Zombie killer from Walmart. To me, the sight was a gimmick. I took it off and shot better for me. After adjusting band length, it threw marbles hard enough to run varmints out of the garden. Target shooting at 30 feet was ok. Pouch is big enough for rocks and 1/2 inch ammo with no problem. The tubes wore out pretty quick. No telling how old the bands are at a big box store. For me it was a teaser of what could be.

The arm brace is illegal in many places and does not fold so you can't easily pocket it.

The Scout from Simple Shot gets another recommendation from me. Ordered another of the Gen 1 frames yesterday. I am looking at some by Bill Hays also. That Sniper really looks good. Check out the vendors here. There is quite a variety available and a wide range of prices. I don't believe you will find better support any place else. Enjoy!


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

If you are Walmart shopping for slingshot related items I would go with either some 64 office bands and or gold gym green rubber and whittle out a natural. Or if you don't like working with wood the above suggestions for simple shot or pocket predator seem like a solid investment as well.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Warning Sign #1 = Walmart. Warning Sign #2 = Any time anything has the word "zombie" as part of its name.

Get a real slingshot. Check out http://www.simple-shot.com and http://www.pocketpredator.com and look in the Manufacturers Forums here if you want a commercially made frame.

Look in the Site Vendors Forum here for individual frames made by individual makers. Look in the For Sale by Individuals Forum here for individually made and used commercial frames.


----------



## OTT Kinetic Rock (Jun 29, 2014)

Lacumo said:


> Warning Sign #1 = Walmart. Warning Sign #2 = Any time anything has the word "zombie" as part of its name.
> 
> Get a real slingshot. Check out http://www.simple-shot.com and http://www.pocketpredator.com and look in the Manufacturers Forums here if you want a commercially made frame.
> 
> Look in the Site Vendors Forum here for individual frames made by individual makers. Look in the For Sale by Individuals Forum here for individually made and used commercial frames.


Actually ordered one from Bill and Daranda. (Pocket Predator).

Thank you for the suggestion.

Came to that conclusion yesterday.

The Cobra/Zombie from Barnett seems like something designed by the marketing department.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Good choice. I've got two from PP and two from SS and all four are all winners. If I was as good as a shooter as those four frames are as slingshots, I'd have trophies.

That hasn't happened yet and it doesn't appear to presently be on the horizon either.


----------

